# Probleme mit dem MicroLink Dlan



## NBOne (8. Juni 2004)

*Probleme mit dem MicroLink Dlan Ethernet*

Ich habe mir den MikroLink Dlan Ethernet Adapter gekauft, um ein Hausinternes Netzwerk zwischen 2 Rechnern zu haben. Leider wird der Adapter von einem der Computer nicht erkannt, am anderen funktioniert der Adapter aber. 

Auf dem Rechner ist WinXP installiert, Netzwerkkartentreiber sind aktuell. Das Netzwerk käuft nicht, und wenn ich in dieses Verschlüsselungsprogramm gehe und nach dem Adapter suche sagt der, er habe keinen Adapter mit Anschluss an diesen Computer gefunden.

Hat jeamnd eine Idee woran das liegen kann?


----------



## gothic ghost (8. Juni 2004)

> *Dlan ?*


1. was zum Teufel ist denn *Dlan !?* 
Heißt das etwa Drahtlos? wäre äusserst sinnig.  
*Dlan = Drahtloses local area network ?* ich glaub es nicht!

2. wie sieht es denn im Gerätemanager aus? keinen Hinweis?
Deinstallieren und dann nochmal installieren oder über den
Hardware-Assistenten hinzufügen.


----------



## Goofman (9. Juni 2004)

Hi

Probiers mal in nem anderen PCI-Slot.

Mfg Niky


----------



## NBOne (9. Juni 2004)

*Hmm*

Also irgentwie werde ich hier falsch versatnden: Der Microlink DLan Ethernet ist keine Netzwerkkarte sondern sind 2 Adapter, die über Netzwerkkarten ein Netzwerk über die Stromleitung in einem Haushalt ermöglichen sollen. Diese Adapter benötigen keine Installation, das Netzwerk funktioniert aber nicht bei mir. Mitgeliefert ist so einsecurity tool mit dem man die Daten passwortverschlüsseln kann, dieses erkennt die Netzwerkadapter für die Übertragung, und an entsprechendem Rechner wird der Adapter nicht erkannt.


----------



## Goofman (9. Juni 2004)

Mit was für einem Netzwerkkabel gehst denn an dein Gerät ran?
Isses vllt ein gepatchtes und du bräuchtest ein normales (oder andersrum  )

Mal das Kabel vom anderen Rechner probiert?

Was sagen denn die Statusleuchten deiner Netzwerkkarte, wenn du das Kabel einsteckst?

Mfg Niky


----------



## NBOne (12. Juni 2004)

*Danke*

Danke für die Antwort: Also,

Die Kabel warn mitgeliefert und der Adapter der bei dem einen Rechner nicht läuft läuft an dem anderen, also daran kanns nicht liegen.

Die Netzwerkleuchte der Netzwerkkarte behauptet es sei alles in Ordnung, auch die Lämpchen am DLan Adapter zeigen das an was sie anzeigen sollen. Ein Anruf bei MicroLink brachte mir auch nicht, er hat mir erst geraten meinen Netzwerkkartentreiber upzudaten, als es danach immer nocht nicht funktionierte meinte er es könne villeicht am Chipsatz liegen vom Mainboard, könbnte das wirklich so sein?


----------



## gothic ghost (12. Juni 2004)

*Re: Danke*



> _Original geschrieben von NBOne _
> vielleicht am Chipsatz liegen vom Mainboard, könbnte das wirklich so sein?


Ja, 
und evtl. noch ein BIOS Update.


----------

